# Οι επιλογές δημοκρατικής νομιμοποίησης των αποφάσεων, κατά Μίμη Ανδρουλάκη



## nickel (Sep 21, 2011)

Οι επιλογές δημοκρατικής νομιμοποίησης των αποφάσεων, κατά Μίμη Ανδρουλάκη

Θα πρέπει να διαβάσετε πρώτα στο ιστολόγιό του τι λέει:
http://mimisandroulakis.blogspot.com/2011/09/blog-post_21.html

Και μετά να ψηφίσετε μία από τις πέντε ή να καταθέσετε την έκτη που δεν σκέφτηκε ο Μίμης.


Η σημερινή κυβέρνηση
Κυβέρνηση εθνικής ανάγκης
Προκήρυξη εκλογών
Δημοψήφισμα: ευρώ ή δραχμή;
Νέα εναλλακτική πρόταση (;)


----------

